# The OFFICIAL Last Friday thread



## EJ (Jul 28, 2012)

Yo.


----------



## illusion (Jul 28, 2012)

They better have Damon, or I'm not watching! Seriously, this is gonna be epic!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2012)

I dont believe you Flow.


----------



## EJ (Jul 28, 2012)

The fuck

Yeah, I think this is fake...

I should had read the fucking comments on the page.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2012)

Flow said:


> The fuck
> 
> Yeah, I think this is fake...
> 
> I should had read the fucking comments on the page.



See I knew something was up, never trust a guy whose name is Flow and doesnt rhyme in his posts .


----------



## Detective (Jul 28, 2012)

As of November 16th, 2011, which was a Wednesday, Ice Cube was in talks to write, produce and star in the tentatively entitled fourth film to the Friday series, known as Last Friday. However there was no confirmation whether Chris Tucker would return to play Smokey.

As of May of this year, Ice Cube is still working on the script. He mentioned Chris Tucker has verbally committed to the project, but that doesn't mean much.

Your poster is photoshopped, Flow. Much like the majority of your posts, it is not keeping it real.


----------



## EJ (Jul 28, 2012)

lol, Detective trying to insult.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol, Detective trying to insult.



He just did Homeslice,  .


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 28, 2012)

Just as long as Chris Tucker comes back to finish the series off. Friday was a classic and the sequel really good. I didn't even see the third one.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 28, 2012)

The third one sucked. Don't see it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2012)

Way to get my hopes up, espionage. I might actually neg you for this shit.


----------



## EJ (Jul 28, 2012)

waah waah waah go cry me a river.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2012)

Flow is asking for a whoppin. *rolls sleeves up*


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2012)

Flow said:


> waah waah waah go cry me a river.



I pray you get sodomized by 2 big fat klansmen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I pray you get sodomized by 2 big fat klansmen.



I dont think he wouldnt mind that .


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 28, 2012)

Chris Tucker is fat as fuck now.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 28, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Chris Tucker is fat as fuck now.



1. And that's relevant how...?
2. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> 1. And that's relevant how...?
> 2. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks pretty good Flow.  Better than anything coming out Christmas 2012.  That's for damn sure.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 2, 2021)

Not like I wanted this anyways


----------

